

Cheat iPhone App Launched - shayarnett
http://cheatapp.com/
iPhone and iPod touch offline access to 475+ programmer oriented cheat sheets for a BUCK!
======
voidboi
Pros:

\- This app has some potential.

Cons:

\- No search.

\- It's supposedly an 100% offline app but some items display "Unable to
contact cheat server."

\- No way to add cheat sheets.

\- Very poor formatting.

\- I'd expect each cheat sheet to be formatted for the iPhone.

\- No categories or sorting of any kind.

\- No PHP!?

\- The Java cheat sheet has a few paragraphs on WHAT JAVA IS!? No actual
useful information.

~~~
shayarnett
Thanks for having a look! Search is definitely coming, along with favorites,
in the next major release.

Cheat sheets are manually synced by me from <http://cheat.errtheblog.com> to
avoid too much spam, will be able to sync inside the app in the future. For
now if you create a cheat sheet on the previously mentioned site, I will pull
in new cheats when I send an update to Apple.

I hope to move to a UIWebView soon which will allow much more in the way of
formatting. It's a very difficult thing to do for this content though when you
have lots of lines that are potentially very long. The previous development
version had line wrapping almost every line, was much worse :)

Hope that clears up some of the things mentioned.

~~~
voidboi
You'd probably get a much more polished experience by manually writing each
cheat sheet. You'd be able to standardise the formatting and ensure each cheat
sheet is useful, relevant and succinct. Currently there's a lot of useless
cheat sheets (hobo_template? contains "test", useless! lorem/lorum? you only
need one. taxes? this is useless. girlfriends? nothing to do with software!)

Touting "Over 475" isn't anywhere as useful as 10 decently edited cheat
sheets. You can always add more languages later when they're done and
polished.

------
jrockway
So you're sitting at your computer, programming, where manual pages are a
keystroke away... and instead of pressing that key, you reach into your
pocket, unlock your iphone, buy this app from the app store, and then type the
example code on the phone into your app?

I don't get it.

~~~
rawr
No, you misunderstand. This is for programmers On The Go! This isn't for your
lame-duck programmers who sit at a desktop computer all day programming. No.
This is for programmers on mountain bikes and skateboard ramps, programmers
who need their manuals on a 480 x 320 pixel screen IMMEDIATELY.

If you don't get it then you're just not "cool" as the kids say.

------
iseff
Hmm, at first I saw the title and thought it was an app that would make
cheating on tests in class easy (think like the blackjack counting app - could
do something like "put the phone in your pocket and shake your leg N times to
ask for help with #1, and then get M buzzes back to indicate which answer from
fellow students"). I don't condone it, but I bet it would sell well if
implemented cleanly.

As it were, this is also a cool app. :)

------
hbien
I'm really liking the minimalism of all of your sites/apps.

